# Andromass as a test-base for ph cycles



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

Started this thread on another forum, I want your opinions here as well.

Ok, Andromass is bioequivalent (by our calculations) to 428 mg of test E per week. 6 pills per day. If one were to just take 1-2 pills a day, that would extend the bottle to 12-16 weeks. 70-140 mg of test per week is pretty good if you're ALSO running a ph/ds like Iron Mag Labs produces. You're simply not going to need 400+ mg of test if you're running those.

But, a lot of prohormones reduce libido, especially after the 2-3 week mark. Not to mention lethargy which is my biggest problem on cycle.

This brings me to the test-base idea... I'm thinking if Andromass is run at 70-140mg a week the bottle would last 3-4x longer.

Any thoughts? I'm putting on my flame-retardant suit right now, just sayin'... lol

Note: Obviously if you have access to AAS, this is irrelevant to you as your test base is... well... test. lol


----------



## carmineb (Mar 15, 2011)

i went to promordial website and was looking at andromass. If you go under stacker program and run it, it shows you to the right of the page, the effect of the product or stack on various things. running an andromass "stack" (with its supporting products) gave a rating of 9-10 out of 10 for mucle and libido.... 

the question about test base gets me wondering too since I "presume" that anything that increases test ought to work and not just andro.... plus, from the writings, it appears it is more of a test antagonist to some degree. But I guess it is probably a more conservative approach than just using straight up test since it does have to get metabolized and then converted and your body will probably have a limit or ceiling,(??)... 

Also, the idea of running it with less per day and stretching it out, is there a "threashhold" amount required to activate this pathway properly?    

the supplementary question I would have is, can this type of product be stacked? But without beta logs and tests, that answer is just going to be theoretical... (for now)


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2011)

What would happen if you used the andromass like you mentioned at 2 pills per day for 10-12 weeks by itself, would you notice any positive benefits?  For example, can you make the assumption that it could be equivalent to using a low dose trt for that time frame?  

Obviously you won't get the purported muscle building effects of the standard dose, but would you notice anything, ie. Sense of well being, better sleep, just an overall better feeling?


----------



## ryansm (Mar 15, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> What would happen if you used the andromass like you mentioned at 2 pills per day for 10-12 weeks by itself, would you notice any positive benefits?  For example, can you make the assumption that it could be equivalent to using a low dose trt for that time frame?
> 
> Obviously you won't get the purported muscle building effects of the standard dose, but would you notice anything, ie. Sense of well being, better sleep, just an overall better feeling?



Low dose TRT possibly, like you stated at that low a dose you would mostly notice better sleep, recovery etc. Of course this would depend if you have low T-levels to begin with.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 15, 2011)

carmineb said:


> i went to promordial website and was looking at andromass. If you go under stacker program and run it, it shows you to the right of the page, the effect of the product or stack on various things. running an andromass "stack" (with its supporting products) gave a rating of 9-10 out of 10 for mucle and libido....
> 
> the question about test base gets me wondering too since I "presume" that anything that increases test ought to work and not just andro.... plus, from the writings, it appears it is more of a test antagonist to some degree. But I guess it is probably a more conservative approach than just using straight up test since it does have to get metabolized and then converted and your body will probably have a limit or ceiling,(??)...
> 
> ...



Logs will start soon for AM...for now AH and AL logs have started on a lot of boards.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

carmineb said:


> i went to promordial website and was looking at andromass. If you go under stacker program and run it, it shows you to the right of the page, the effect of the product or stack on various things. running an andromass "stack" (with its supporting products) gave a rating of 9-10 out of 10 for mucle and libido....
> 
> the question about test base gets me wondering too since I "presume" that anything that increases test ought to work and not just andro.... plus, from the writings, it appears it is more of a test antagonist to some degree. But I guess it is probably a more conservative approach than just using straight up test since it does have to get metabolized and then converted and your body will probably have a limit or ceiling,(??)...
> 
> ...



There shouldn't be a threshold.  The test base would be to mitigate lethargy and loss of libido that most guys see on prohormone/designer steroid cycles.

It can stacked for sure, but logs will be out just after they are shipped.  Keep an eye out brother.


----------



## carmineb (Mar 16, 2011)

bigblackguy, lol..  i am dumb, I just noticed u are a promordial rep.


----------



## Primordial (Mar 16, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> What would happen if you used the andromass like you mentioned at 2 pills per day for 10-12 weeks by itself, would you notice any positive benefits?  For example, can you make the assumption that it could be equivalent to using a low dose trt for that time frame?
> 
> Obviously you won't get the purported muscle building effects of the standard dose, but would you notice anything, ie. Sense of well being, better sleep, just an overall better feeling?



You would be basically taking a low TRT with 2 softgels of MASS per day -- which really wouldn't have any benefit unless you are extremely hypogonadal (low test) to begin with.

-Eric


----------



## carmineb (Mar 16, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> There shouldn't be a threshold. The test base would be to mitigate lethargy and loss of libido that most guys see on prohormone/designer steroid cycles.
> 
> It can stacked for sure, but logs will be out just after they are shipped. Keep an eye out brother.


 

so could it, say be stacked with a DMZ product???  or wold it essencially be using the same pathways in the end>


----------



## oufinny (Mar 16, 2011)

For someone who is using Dermacrine as a base for a PH cycle, I can see the benefits but if you are using something like DMZ/Super/Epi/Tren I don't care what you take, libido and shutdown is inevitable.  HCG is the only thing that will keep your boys working right and no amount of Andromass or Dermacrine will solve that problem.  One last thing, you will get lethargy on DMZ if you dose at 30 mg or higher, don't think you won't, the same thing goes to Superdrol.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> For someone who is using Dermacrine as a base for a PH cycle, I can see the benefits but if you are using something like DMZ/Super/Epi/Tren I don't care what you take, libido and shutdown is inevitable.  HCG is the only thing that will keep your boys working right and no amount of Andromass or Dermacrine will solve that problem.  One last thing, you will get lethargy on DMZ if you dose at 30 mg or higher, don't think you won't, the same thing goes to Superdrol.



Yah I didn't say it would prevent shutdown or anything like that.  It certainly won't.  But I've used the old androhard and dermacrine on cycle and helped out with lethargy and libido a ton.  Night and day compared to not running them, tbh.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 17, 2011)

carmineb said:


> so could it, say be stacked with a DMZ product??? or wold it essencially be using the same pathways in the end>


 I would use dmz at the last 2 weeks of a cycle and dose no more than 10mgs a day.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 17, 2011)

carmineb said:


> so could it, say be stacked with a DMZ product???  or wold it essencially be using the same pathways in the end>



Certainly can be stacked, that is one of the great things with the AndroSeries they are very versatile. Not too mention they will increase effects of the oral, in your case DMZ.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 17, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yah I didn't say it would prevent shutdown or anything like that.  It certainly won't.  But I've used the old androhard and dermacrine on cycle and helped out with lethargy and libido a ton.  Night and day compared to not running them, tbh.



I agree that they help, Dermacrine has made a big difference for me.  I have only ran AndroHard on its own but I could see it helping a ton.  All I am saying is that I don't want people to think they can run some crazy suppressive cycle and just throw Andromass with it and will be fine (like some oral tren or superdrol).  And for the OP asking about DMZ, just having a grapefruit a day with my DMZ made it VERY potent so respect it if you take it with Andromass, start at 10, 20 may be all you can take without bad sides.  Don't go past 30, I found out the hard way it is not worth the pain you will go through.  And by pain, I mean nasty sides and just a general feeling like you would rather die than be on it anymore.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 17, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I agree that they help, Dermacrine has made a big difference for me.  I have only ran AndroHard on its own but I could see it helping a ton.  All I am saying is that I don't want people to think they can run some crazy suppressive cycle and just throw Andromass with it and will be fine (like some oral tren or superdrol).  And for the OP asking about DMZ, just having a grapefruit a day with my DMZ made it VERY potent so respect it if you take it with Andromass, start at 10, 20 may be all you can take without bad sides.  Don't go past 30, I found out the hard way it is not worth the pain you will go through.  And by pain, I mean nasty sides and just a general feeling like you would rather die than be on it anymore.



This is a good point, remember that the effects of the delivery system in Andro products can be piggybacked by other compounds, so dosages should be planned accordingly.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 18, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> This is a good point, remember that the effects of the delivery system in Andro products can be piggybacked by other compounds, so dosages should be planned accordingly.



Yah... never go above 5mg of superdrol LOL


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 21, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I agree that they help, Dermacrine has made a big difference for me.  I have only ran AndroHard on its own but I could see it helping a ton.  All I am saying is that I don't want people to think they can run some crazy suppressive cycle and just throw Andromass with it and will be fine (like some oral tren or superdrol).  And for the OP asking about DMZ, just having a grapefruit a day with my DMZ made it VERY potent so respect it if you take it with Andromass, start at 10, 20 may be all you can take without bad sides.  Don't go past 30, I found out the hard way it is not worth the pain you will go through.  And by pain, I mean nasty sides and just a general feeling like you would rather die than be on it anymore.



I was able to use 4 mgs of boladrol with grapefruit juice and had WAY better results than with 8mg of boladrol.  Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 22, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I was able to use 4 mgs of boladrol with grapefruit juice and had WAY better results than with 8mg of boladrol.  Take that for what it's worth.



Interesting, I liked bola myself...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 22, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Interesting, I liked bola myself...



True, but you were using the beta-tester batch. Just sayin'...


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 23, 2011)

So do we have any dedicated loggers here at Ironmag?


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> So do we have any dedicated loggers here at Ironmag?



Couple guys we are working with. If someone else is interested, send us a PM, we will see what we can work out.


----------



## carmineb (Mar 24, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Couple guys we are working with. If someone else is interested, send us a PM, we will see what we can work out.


 

for what it is worth, I will be logging, (very camera shy over this)  the andromass cycle I will start in 3 weeks....

is that what is being asked here?


----------



## ryansm (Mar 24, 2011)

carmineb said:


> for what it is worth, I will be logging, (very camera shy over this)  the andromass cycle I will start in 3 weeks....
> 
> is that what is being asked here?



Yes, and thank you for doing this!


----------



## ryansm (Mar 24, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> True, but you were using the beta-tester batch. Just sayin'...



Indeed...stuff tasted like ass


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 24, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I agree that they help, Dermacrine has made a big difference for me.  I have only ran AndroHard on its own but I could see it helping a ton.  All I am saying is that I don't want people to think they can run some crazy suppressive cycle and just throw Andromass with it and will be fine (like some oral tren or superdrol).  And for the OP asking about DMZ, just having a grapefruit a day with my DMZ made it VERY potent so respect it if you take it with Andromass, start at 10, 20 may be all you can take without bad sides.  Don't go past 30, I found out the hard way it is not worth the pain you will go through.  And by pain, I mean nasty sides and just a general feeling like you would rather die than be on it anymore.



mmm me thinks androhard with some blue hearts......and test of course!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 24, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> mmm me thinks androhard with some blue hearts......and test of course!



Methyltrienolone anyone?! huahaha

Androhard and dianabol would be a nice stack come to think about it.  Insane strength gains.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 24, 2011)

carmineb said:


> for what it is worth, I will be logging, (very camera shy over this)  the andromass cycle I will start in 3 weeks....
> 
> is that what is being asked here?



Very excited to follow along my man!


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 25, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Very excited to follow along my man!


 Indeed, looking forward to Carmine's log.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 25, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Androhard and dianabol would be a nice stack come to think about it.  Insane strength gains.



Yeah that would be nice ad the Hard should combat the common bloat.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 28, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah that would be nice ad the Hard should combat the common bloat.



I think Dbol can raise DHT levels... I've only read this in one or two places.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 30, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I think Dbol can raise DHT levels... I've only read this in one or two places.



By conversion, actually.  I think the andro would be great at negating the bloat as stated above.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 31, 2011)

mmmmm then test/dbol/hard.....with one of those hookups, id think about adding the AH to my cycle, but id need 3-4 bottles, they last a month or so at full dose

can that be done, or is the rep discount only for the 4wk people


----------



## ryansm (Mar 31, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> mmmmm then test/dbol/hard.....with one of those hookups, id think about adding the AH to my cycle, but id need 3-4 bottles, they last a month or so at full dose
> 
> can that be done, or is the rep discount only for the 4wk people



sure can


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 31, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> mmmmm then test/dbol/hard.....with one of those hookups, id think about adding the AH to my cycle, but id need 3-4 bottles, they last a month or so at full dose
> 
> can that be done, or is the rep discount only for the 4wk people



Nice to see AH being added to some injectable cycles.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 1, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> mmmmm then test/dbol/hard.....with one of those hookups, id think about adding the AH to my cycle, but id need 3-4 bottles, they last a month or so at full dose
> 
> can that be done, or is the rep discount only for the 4wk people


 
There is a discount for buying multiple bottles and of course to those that will agree to a detailed log.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 1, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Nice to see AH being added to some injectable cycles.



Same, hopefully djm will provide us with a log   oh wait I already know he is lol


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 2, 2011)

Im really looking forward to the Andromass logs. Since the Androlean and Androhard seem to be a hit, im hoping Andromass follows suit.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 2, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Im really looking forward to the Andromass logs. Since the Androlean and Androhard seem to be a hit, im hoping Andromass follows suit.



It will


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 3, 2011)

ryansm said:


> sure can




thanks for the hookup pp, ill put up my results when this gets underway next month

im expecting good things from the androhard


----------



## ryansm (Apr 3, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> thanks for the hookup pp, ill put up my results when this gets underway next month
> 
> im expecting good things from the androhard



Nice, can't wait to see your log!


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 3, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Nice, can't wait to see your log!



Definitely.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 4, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> thanks for the hookup pp, ill put up my results when this gets underway next month
> 
> im expecting good things from the androhard


 Cool brotha, waiting for your log.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 4, 2011)

Yah, shipping is going to be around the 7th/8th so the logs will be up shortly after that.  Can't wait for the feedback.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 5, 2011)

Real quick, can we get a show of hands of who got what from the Androseries and who plans on running a log? Also, if anyone still wants to get in on a logging opportunity, pm any of the Primordial reps.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 5, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Real quick, can we get a show of hands of who got what from the Androseries and who plans on running a log? Also, if anyone still wants to get in on a logging opportunity, pm any of the Primordial reps.


A little evening bump.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 7, 2011)

Ive hooked up a couple of guys here with a nice discount for only a basic log. This is a great way to save on Andromass.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 7, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ive hooked up a couple of guys here with a nice discount for only a basic log. This is a great way to save on Andromass.



Correct, if you are weary about the claims, you can purchase the product at a discounted rate and use your experience to guide other members!


----------

